# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rotala Rotundifolia (Rotala Indica)



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

_Plant name_: *Rotala Rotundifolia* (Rotala Indica)
First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
_light_: medium - very high 
_growth_: fast 
_demands_: easy, grows much better with CO2 addition. 
_Pruning_: either just cut the tops and let the rooted parts regrow, or cut and replant, or both.
_Water hardness_: doesnÂ´t seem to matter
_specials_: develops red tips if it grows under higher lights (or reaches the water surface where there is more light).
_Propagation:_ See pruning: New shoots at rooted parts.

_Experiences_: I allways had great success with rotala indica. I especially like the easyness. You can just trim the plant and a week later you have very dense bushlike growth without the need of replanting the cuttings.

_Planting_: If you want to build an extremely dense bush, plant about two to three stems together. The next two to three stems about 1/2 an inch beside (or behind, etc.) and so on. Then you let it grow until it reaches a height of about 4 inch. Cut the stems to about 1 inch and replant the cuttings between the rooted parts.

*ORIGINAL POST BY BIRGIT*
http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=21466

[This message was edited by Ghazanfar Ghori on Fri February 07 2003 at 07:47 AM.]


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

There is also a green version of this plant called rotala aurea. Indica is probably the easiest of all the Rotala species to grow. Its very tolerant of abuse and grows quickly.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Another photo to add,









*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Rotala rotundifolia and Rotala indica are _not_ the same plant.

In Kasselmann, page 412:
"Was introduced in 1960 as _Rotala indica_. This however, is a different species."

A bit about the differences here:
http://www.fcsc.usgs.gov/Nonindigenous_Species/Rotala_rotundifolia/rotala_rotundifolia.html

I'm not sure if R. indica even grows submerged. I've been curious as to whether or not it does and what it really looks like for some time. Maybe a botanist would know?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Cavan:
> Rotala rotundifolia and Rotala indica are _not_ the same plant.


Cavan, this is a quote from Tropica,

_Rotala rotundifolia, the Latin name means ''the plant with the round leaves''. But this only applies to the marsh variety, which has circular leaves. In aquariums Rotala rotundifolia has long, thin leaves. Unlike other Rotala species it is relatively undemanding, although it needs good light to produce red leaves. It forms side shoots willingly, becoming compact and bushy. This also means that it is hard for light to reach the lower leaves, so the plant should be pruned frequently. Also known as Rotala indica._

They say they are the same plant!
I don't have a copy of the Kasselman book, so I can't say anything else!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Don C. (Apr 29, 2003)

Under high light conditions, it's difficult to get this plant to grow vertically. Mine would grow straight up to about mid-tank level and then grow horizontally, making it difficult to aquascape with. In my aquascape I found it to be a better middle-ground plant.

Don 

"Algae Happens"


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Under high light conditions, it's difficult to get this plant to grow vertically.


I have heard other people say this as well, but I have never had that happen. Mine grows straight to the surface, and then across the surface if I let it. I can't help but think that some factor other than light intensity must contribute to that tendency.

As for the rotundifolia/indica thing--many people know this plant as rotala indica. Correct or not, I think everyone here can recognize what plant we're talking about.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

Vicki....mine does the same....grows straight up..maybe with a slight twist on some then horizontal across the surface in my 100 gallon....put some in my 10 gallon and will see how they do.

Mike

100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ekim, 

I'm pretty sure that Tropica page is a translation issue. It can easily be known as something its not.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> As for the rotundifolia/indica thing--many people know this plant as rotala indica. Correct or not, I think everyone here can recognize what plant we're talking about.


This is a little pet peeve of mine... sorry for the rant! Not to be the nomenclature snob or anything, but there is a correct name for this plant, R. Rotundifolia, and everyone should use it. Why? In order to push our hobby further, we are going to need to spill over into aquatic ecology more and more, and reach out to academics working in this field... (much like the reef guys have done with Fenner, Shimek, and Borneman)... I'm sure both groups would benefit from this sort of relationship. To write about our plants/tanks, or do a meaningful literature search outside of our little circle of plant enthusiasts, etc, we must use the correct name... Also, it really helps when those who sell the plant use the proper accepted scientific name (poke poke Robert







)

Take for example Ludwigia repens. I am almost 100% positive no that no one in our hobby is growing this plant. We are growing something that is called 'L. repens', which is most likely of hybrid of who knows what. Does this plant we grow even exist in nature? Who knows... we have lost track because people have become sloppy with the nomenclature... Does it still look pretty? Yes, but knowing more about it certainly can enhance our enjoyment of the species... don't propogate errors.

Jeff Ludwig
AquaticPlantWiki: www.rockytop.net


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I have no argument with that, Jeff, I was merely pointing out that the people who come to visit this database, many of whom are beginners, might know this plant only as R. indica. This is their opportunity to learn its correct name. Maybe. I really wish Kasselman had explained a little further about what species R. indica actually is, because there are still many databases which use the name under which it was sold for many years.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Just another close up


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi all, my rotala has two opposite leaves per node while in other people's pictures, i see three leaves per node and so when you look at it from the top it looks like a star. from the top , my rotala looks like a X . it's weird cuz i know for sure that its' rotala. It used to have three leaves per node, but new growth is only two leaves. anyone can help me?


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Are you hubbahubbahehe from Planted Tank?







Anyway, this plant can have 2-4 leaves per node--sometimes on the same stem!

_____


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey everyone, it's the famous 2la! Thanks for replying 2la, YES you caught me, it's hubbahubbahehe. eheh I'm so fascinated by this, you say you can have up to 4 leaves on the node! wow! i have yet to see that but i believe you. Hey, what conditions cause this? perhaps lighting? perhaps water? i dunno. Nice talking with you 2la, you got a website?


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Famous, umm...yeah.














I'll try to dig up some photos of plants with different leaves per node. When this species grows emersed, it has four leaves per node. Submersed, it has 2-4 as mentioned before, but I'm not sure if this represents transitional forms or if it just grows like that (and what factors influence it to do so).

Right now I only have my photo gallery, which is in the process of being updated. It's time to weed out the fodder...

_____


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

2la, you got something printed in a magazine! haha. that's awesome. 2LA do you have links to your tanks? with specs, etc.? just curious, maybe i can learn a thing or two from you.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Algae Grower:
> 2LA do you have links to your tanks? with specs, etc.? just curious, maybe i can learn a thing or two from you.


Just the ones in the photo album for now. My tanks are perpetual works in process, though I've vowed that this is the year that I can actually get enough time to put something coherenet together. And with all the experienced members here, you can do a lot better than learning a thing or two from me!









_____


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

If anyone is interested, here are some photos of R. rotundifolia in its emersed state:










I've been growing this in an old bath tub in my garden for a few months, it came from the aquarium I entered in the aquascaping competition AB ran this year.










The above photo shows two ends of the stem, demonstrating the vast difference in appearance between emersed & submersed growth.

I'm hoping this plant will flower... I'll post pics if it does.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

We need new rotala indica pictures! Anyone?


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

You mean Rotala rotundifolia, Robert


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you Sven!


----------



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow! I did'nt realize rotundifolia could get that red.


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I think I have the 'Colorata' variety. It gets a lot redder than the more common Rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Bugger! I thought I could just tweek something to get it like that. I do like it when the yellow and orange carotenoid pigments that show through in the regular rotundifolia, which I'm finally getting.


----------

